# Dust inside the glass frame of dell 21.5 inch led monitor



## sanny16 (Oct 9, 2013)

Is it possible to clean dust or spots on the inner surface of dell monitor?

I have a warranty of the product. Should i call dell customer care for cleaning those spots from the inside?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2013)

never try to service yourself. call dell guys.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2013)

No no no do not even think of doing service by yourself call Dell guys.


----------

